# datamarine 3000 depth



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have a international offshore 3000 depth 1981+/- , it's sick . has burnt resistor , color bands not legable, think I can fix it, [ need schematic ] to identify resistor value. If anyone can supply a schematic or a dead 3000 for parts . sure would appreciate . thanks Capn Don. [email protected]


----------



## tcalef (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Don,

Did you get your schematic? I can provide you with one if you didn't.

-Tom


----------

